# Recherche à participer à un projet Open source



## zaac (6 Août 2010)

Bonjour,

je suis débutant dans le développement sous MAC. (Mais je progresse vite, étant développeur depuis 10 ans en C, C++, Java, C#, ...) Aussi j'aimerai participer à un projet de développement d'applications MAC, IPHONE en objective C, COCOA (en France si possible, plus simple pour communiquer).

Merci pour votre aide


----------



## gluzy (26 Août 2010)

Bonjour ,
J'ai une très bonne idée de projet mais je suis un novice en matière de développement : /. J'ai commencé à apprendre le C pour après passer à l'Objective C mais avec mon entrée en 1ère S et mes soucis de santé (leucémie depuis mars : /), je pense que ce projet va finir à la benne a ordure . Sa m'énerve parce que c'est une très très bonne idée.

Si tu es intéressé pour m'aider, contacte moi à cet adresse : olivier.dosseh[arobase]wanadoo.fr 

Merci D'avance


----------

